

Pinoccio Craft, a Minecraft companion for the Pinoccio API - gavindinubilo
https://github.com/gavindinubilo/pinoccio-craft-mod

======
bradleyland
I _really_ wish the submission URL had been better, because this is wildly
cool and very hacker oriented. It deserves more than 10 upvotes.

Background:

1) A Pinoccio Scout is a web-enabled microcontroller for DIY projects. Think
Arduino, but with a network focus.

2) Minecraft is an open world game where you build everything out of blocks
(or at least block-like objects). There are many, many different block types
available (from wood to stone, to fences, to special blocks). One class of
blocks, called Redstone, allow for the generation and transmission of power
within Redstone circuits. Because of the way the game rules are written, it is
possible to build very complex Redstone circuits.

Summary:

Pinoccio Craft couples the Pinoccio Scout to a "mod" for Minecraft. This means
that virtual events which occur in game can cause real events on the
microcontroller, providing a link between the Minecraft world and the real
world.

Comments:

This is cool. This is beyond cool. This is stupendously cool. Anyone who has a
son/daughter/niece/nephew/grandkid/whatever between the ages of five and
fifteen can tell you that Minecraft is all the rage amongst kids. I never
gained more street cred from the tween crowd than the day I set up a Bukkit
Minecraft server and installed a handful of mods for my niece. If you ask her,
she'll tell you with a straight face that I am, in actual fact, a wizard.

I've contemplated an Arduino as an xmas gift for her on several occasions, but
I worry that she'll lack the stamina and interest to complete a project. Her
sustained attention for real world projects is in short supply... She'll build
a 300 meter high replica of her Minecraft character entirely out of blocks of
wool in the game though. I'm willing to bet that if I pick up a Pinoccio
Scout, install this mod, and do something as trivial as turn on a light when
she presses a button, she'll be over the moon about it, and that will lead to
her learning a very valuable skill.

------
mmanfrin
I cannot find anything on this page other than a share button and a 'respect'
button. Am I missing something? I can't scroll anywhere, arrows don't do
anything. I assumed this would be a slideshare once I saw there was no text,
but there doesn't seem to be a way to do anything.

~~~
dang
You're describing the submitted URL, [http://www.hackster.io/projects/e/gavin-
dinubilo/7305-pinocc...](http://www.hackster.io/projects/e/gavin-
dinubilo/7305-pinoccio-programming-in-minecraft1). We've changed that to the
GitHub project it points to.

